# Snapper or Redfish Ponchatrain?



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Does anyone know the classic Louisiana recipe for Snapper Ponchatrain? 

------------------


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Thanks for your reply and recipe attachment. I hane seen it made a few different ways-all sauteed. Most of the time topped with a saute of mushrooms, lump crabmeat, green onions, and shrimp or crawfish. Then the topping is usually moistened with a lemon buerre blanc or shrimp or chicken veloute. I will keep your recipe in mind and in my recipe file. I will try it out when the perfect opertunitty come up. Again thank you for your reply and I hope I can help out in the future with any questions you or another member my have about this wonderful business we are in.

------------------


----------

